# طلبة واحدة ... ساعدني ارجع اليك يا رب



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*أيها المخلص المبارك *

*الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح*

*طلبة واحدة أرفعها اليك يا رب , أيها الاله الضابط الكل , وهى أن تمنحنى*

*الايمان فى حبك , الذى يقودنى دائماً حيثما كنت واينما توجهت ,*

*لأتوجك ملكاً وسيداً على نفسى وحياتى .*

*هبنى يا رب الايمان الشجاع الذى يساعدنى لأقف أمامك بكل خطاياى ,*

*وافكارى الفاسدة , وكلامى الأنانى , والأعمال التى تملأ كيانى .*
*



*
*ساعدنى لأرجع اليك بتواضع وتوبة وايمان أكيد .*

*علمنى يا رب انه يوجد فى ملكوتك السماوى مكان لكل انسان مؤمن ,*

*وخصوصاً جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال , كما انه يوجد مكان لكل من *
*يتوب عن خطيتة , وخاصة اولئك المذنبين الذين مازالوا يجرحونك بخطاياهم*

*ليحصلوا على العفو والمغفرة .*

*أعطنى يا رب الايمان والثقة كى أستطيع أن اجد الجواب لكل علامات الاستفهام حول الآلام والأحزان الأرضية التى تواجهننا فى مسيرة حياتنا ,*

*وأعطنا يا رب القدرة لندرك أننا نستطيع أن نتغلب عليها بواسطة اتكالنا عليك*

*وايماننا الوطيد بانك معنا دائماً .*

*اقبل يا ربى هذه الصلاة -* 
*- يا مخلصى وملكى المتوج على حياتى -- أمين*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*





			علمنى يا رب انه يوجد فى ملكوتك السماوى مكان لكل انسان مؤمن ,

وخصوصاً جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال , كما انه يوجد مكان لكل من
يتوب عن خطيتة , وخاصة اولئك المذنبين الذين مازالوا يجرحونك بخطاياهم

ليحصلوا على العفو والمغفرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...


امين
صلاه مؤثرة جداااااا يا روكا
بجد فى كل كلمه
كنت بقول امين
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ااااااااامين يارب 
اسمع منا واستجب
*ميرسي يا روكا عي الصلوه الجميله جدا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*"انْضَحُ عَلَيَّ بِزَوْفَاكَ فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ"​*
*اميييييييين استمع واستجب يا رب
ميرررسى يا روكا على الصلاه الجميله وربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*



اقبل يا ربى هذه الصلاة - 
- يا مخلصى وملكى المتوج على حياتى -- أمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اميــــــــن 
ميررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> صلاه مؤثرة جداااااا يا روكا
> ...


*امين يارب*
*ميرسي ليكي ياقمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> ااااااااامين يارب
> اسمع منا واستجب
> *ميرسي يا روكا عي الصلوه الجميله جدا*​


*امين*
*ميرسي يا قمر *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *"انْضَحُ عَلَيَّ بِزَوْفَاكَ فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ"​*
> 
> *اميييييييين استمع واستجب يا رب
> ميرررسى يا روكا على الصلاه الجميله وربنا يباركك ​*


*امين*
*ميرسي ليكي يا دونا*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> اميــــــــن
> ميررررررسى ليكى
> ...


*امين*
*ميرسي يا كوكو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا روكا 

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 أكتوبر 2009)

امين

مرسي 
صلاة طيبة 
بركة يسوع ترعاكي




​


----------



## magdyzaky (16 أكتوبر 2009)

كلام روعة وجميل  قوووووووووووووى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير  ازكرينى فى صلاوتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا​*
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك يا روكا *​
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك *​


* ميرسي يا رورو*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 نوفمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين​
> 
> مرسي
> صلاة طيبة
> ...


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 نوفمبر 2009)

magdyzaky قال:


> كلام روعة وجميل قوووووووووووووى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير ازكرينى فى صلاوتك


* ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين​

شكرا للصلاه الراااااائعه جدا جدا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي لمروركم الجميل*​


----------



## mera22 (18 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتيررررررررررررررررر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتيررررررررررررررررر


* ميرسي ميرا*​


----------



## my hope (27 أبريل 2010)

صلاة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2010)

*صلاة جميلة اوى يا روكا
وكلامها يعبر عنى كتير
شكرا لك ياقمر
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي ديدي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*اختي الغالية الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*
*ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقبل يا ربى هذه الصلاة -* 
*- يا مخلصى وملكى المتوج على حياتى -- أمين*

*أمين*
*صلاة جميلة جداااااااااااااا *
*يا رب استجب لنا*​


----------



## ooo_ooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

امين يارب اقبل صلاتنا لانك يارب يتقول من اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم امين يا ملكي ويا سبب وجودي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اختي الغالية الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*
> *ميرسي كتير...*


*ميرسي ليك*
*اسعدني مرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *اقبل يا ربى هذه الصلاة -*
> *- يا مخلصى وملكى المتوج على حياتى -- أمين*
> 
> *أمين*
> ...


*امين يارب*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ooo_ooo قال:


> امين يارب اقبل صلاتنا لانك يارب يتقول من اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم امين يا ملكي ويا سبب وجودي


*امين يارب استجيب*
*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين آمين آمين

شكرا جدا جدا

الرب معاكم


 

 

 *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا
> 
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------

